# 2 doors meet at corner



## khoelle

Just bought a house a few months ago and am now at trim work and am stuck at this spot. I have a bedroom door maybe 2-3in from the corner and on that wall is a linen closet that is maybe 1in from the the corner. I can't find anywhere information on how to make this look right. The previous homeowner tried to do it and failed terribly and I want to get it right. I just am not sure at all what to do in this situation. THanks!


----------



## Old61

You need to rip the mouldings to fit. Most likely put the narrow one up first.


----------



## woodjoiner

Hi khoelle
I have a couple of thoughts and questions, how wide is the linen closet door and or opening? If you can go down one size on the door, for instance, if the linen closet door happens to be a 2/0 then you could replace it with a 1/8 door. Of course this depends on how wide your door casing is. If you have 2 1/4 inch casing then dropping the 2 inches in door size might not quite cover the rough framed door opening, however in this case you could rip a 2 x 6 down to 4 1/2 inches that is assuming you have half-inch sheetrock on both sides of the opening at which point you can place it at the inside corner and if necessary tape and mud the joint between the sheetrock and the 2x. Of course you can throw all of this out the window if your linen closet door opening is already very small. But this could be a solution to your problem. Keep us posted to let us know how things work out. Is always happy woodworking.


----------



## khoelle

after i get home for work today Ill go and get a more precise measuring. pretty sure the bedroom door is just a regular 32in but the linen closet is smaller maybe 18-24in


----------



## cabinetman

*WELCOME TO THE FORUM*

A picture would make it easier to make a suggestion. It would show what you have, what was done, and what is objectionable about the way it was done.












 





.
.


----------



## khoelle

theres a picture. the linen door is 18in and is 1.5in from the corner the bedroom door is 32in and is 2in from the corner.


----------



## cabinetman

The passage door is the dominant fixture. From looking at the picture, the closet trim looks pretty large, and the gap makes it more obvious. 

I would use a trim not as thick for the closet, and make a good fitting joint in the corner. I may make a tapered profile on the outer edge of the closet trim, so more of the passage door trim is visible.












 





.
.


----------



## sanchez

I have something similar in my house which is 2008 new construction. I'll try and get a picture of how it looks in my house, it will give you an idea on how a finish carpenter handled it.


----------



## TexasTimbers

Welcome to the forum. 

Offsite photo links are not permitted - uploaded your door for you but you can find out how to do it yourself here. Holler at me or one of the other mods if you have any trouble. 

When I saw your title "Two doors meet at a corner . . . . " I was expecting a punch line. Sounds like a joke Cabinetman would tell. 




.


----------



## woodnthings

*For one thing*

The top casings are at different height which adds to the problem. I'd wrap the passage door casing around the corner at that height. and miter the inside intersection. I'd then butt the vertical passage and closet door casings into the bottom of the horizontal casing. I'd minimize the profiles and just use flat stock for the verticals, for a cleaner look. There is way too much goin' on in that corner! :blink: bill
As we used to say in the automotive design trade, "there's bumpers on your bumpers"!


----------



## cabinetman

TexasTimbers said:


> When I saw your title "Two doors meet at a corner . . . . " I was expecting a punch line. Sounds like a joke Cabinetman would tell.



Nooooo. It's two doors walked into a bar...












 





.
.


----------



## TexasTimbers

cabinetman said:


> Nooooo. It's two doors walked into a bar...


Well see, that's why I like to leave the jokes to you. But give me one more chance: Three strings walk into a bar. The first string says to the bartender . . . . . . 

Never mind I'm hijacking and it's not my - ahem! . . . thread. 








.


----------



## SteveEl

It's knot my thread either! However you join the tops, I like the flat stock for verticals Bill suggested, and thinner stuff on the closet side.


----------



## jlhaslip

So.... two mushrooms walk into a bar...

*nevermind*

the closet head casing needs to be taller so that both door's top casing finish at the same height whether you use plainer verticals or profiled


----------



## Stick

cabinetman said:


> Nooooo. It's two doors walked into a bar...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .


 You got me laughing on that one!!!:laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers

SteveEl said:


> ((( sorry... someome please tell me how to delete double posts)))


Let a mod come along and do it. 





.


----------



## sanchez

Here are a couple pictures of our hallway with a similar set-up. It looks like the door on the side of the hallway has its trim behind the one at the end.

I guess you'll have to turn your head to look at the first picture. :laughing:


----------



## claymation

Not sure how much trouble you want to go through to change this, but have you considered (will the closet allow) making the opening narrower? Remove the trim, fir out the corner side of the closet so that you can install a full case? Good luck.


----------



## khoelle

well its done. Ill take pictures sometime soon. Close to finally moving in so very busy between actual work and work on the house!


----------



## BWSmith

The original plan or build was un-proffesional.In "trim" world it is considered REALLY bad ju-ju to rip trim in the manner posted above.The original build should have seen the "minor" door slightly moved so as to not interfere with the major opening.Architects are partly to blame.....you should strive to design such that,"every door has a home".IOW's doors aren't swinging into each other.Stock plans.....plans derived from books......thrown up sub-division houses usually don't get the special attention to this detail.

I would move minor door to allow full trim.Trim inside the closet can get wacked,unmercifully to achieve a proper outside look.BW


----------



## Wood Dave

*Hi guys this is my first post but I've been making quality saw dust for years.*

My thoughts on this quandry is uh! I don't know. Just kidding. It looks like there is detail in the casing so to make things easier i'd go with some flat stock like someone said. Then I would do the linen door first putting it visually behind the passage door. I would fudge the bottom of the top caseing as high as possible to just lip over the jamb and run the piece into the corner. then I would fudge the bottom of the passage casing as low as possible trying to get them as close to the same height as possible. the top of both needs to be the same height to make the visual pleasing to the eye. Then I would rip a leg for the linen from the inside corner out to a larger reveal making it larger like the top reveal. Then rip a leg for the passage trying to make each leg about the same visual width. the reveal on the jambs will be different but the doors are different sizes and kinds so each is now unique and the corner has some balance and the top visual line runs seamlessly around the corner.


----------

